# Professional Organizations



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2004)

Which professional organizations (NREMT, NAEMT, IAFF, etc...) do you belong to?

As for me, I am a current member of the NREMT, NAEMT, IAAI, AHA, ASHI, and Evergreen Safety Council.

I am also a former member of the SD chapter IAAI, and the IEMSA.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 4 2004, 02:15 AM
> *As for me, I am a current member of the NREMT, NAEMT, IAAI, AHA, ASHI, and Evergreen Safety Council.*


Can you break down all those abbreviations for us newbies?  The only one I have heard of is NREMT.  :blink:    

Thanks,

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 4, 2004)

For me, just FASNY (Fireman's Association of the State of NY)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2004)

NREMT - National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians
NAEMT - National Association of EMT's
IAFF - International Association of Firefighters
IAAI - International Association of Arson Investigators
AHA - American Heart Association
ASHI - American Safety & Health Institute

IEMSA - Iowa EMS Association


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 4, 2004)

On the fire/EMS side:

National Association of EMTs (NAEMT)
National Fire Protection Association (NFPA)
California State Firefighters' Association (CSFA)
National Volunteer Fire Council (NVFC)
AED Instructor Foundation
American Red Cross, Orange County Chapter - volunteer instructor
Sierra Madre Volunteer Firefighters' Association (SMVFA) - charitable arm of my department

On the occupational safety and health side:

American Society of Safety Engineers (ASSE)
-- Orange County Chapter ASSE - board member for 4 years and just finished term as president
Board of Certified Safety Professionals (BCSP)
American Industrial Hygiene Association (AIHA)


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 3 2004, 11:15 PM
> * As for me, I am a current member of the...Evergreen Safety Council. *


 I actually looked into using them for forklift training at a couple of facilities in WA at my last job (ConocoPhillips).


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm a member of NAEMT, MAEMT (Michigan...), NREMT, and AHA.

You guys are a bit more impressive than I am.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 29, 2004)

*I don't belong to any organizations.....do you think this is something I should be doing?*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Jul 28 2004, 10:38 PM
> * I don't belong to any organizations.....do you think this is something I should be doing? *


 That's up to you really.

Some of them (like the NREMT), won't let you just join up.  You have to be certified with them first.

Others (like the NAEMT) are good to have for some things, such as discounts on EMS related items or legislative changes to improve EMS.

And finally, some of them don't really matter at all in the big picture of things.

As for me, I am the only NREMT on my department; I joined the NAEMT for the discounts and it led me to the company where I get my EMT insurance; the AHA, ASHI, and Evergreen Safety Council came about because I am a CPR/First Aid Instructor for all three (and where I teach at required it); and the IAAI is because I'm the only arson investigator on my department.


----------



## Firechic (Aug 5, 2004)

IAFF


----------

